# Question about age of calf weaned or not weaned



## BlueFlames (May 28, 2006)

I can buy a calf a month old for about $150 or one 6months old for $800.
I can't find any info on what age a calf can be put to pasture?????

info please
I just want to put one in my empty 3acre pasture (with awesome hay)
and feed it out to butchering size without putting a zillion bucks into it thru the winter,,,,,,


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

You can wean a calf on to pasture after 4 months old from my understanding. They will have started to nibble at grass by a month old but their rumen is not setup to give them all they need till after 4 months old (I'm getting this info from both my vet and the forum). It is my understanding (from the forum) that you can transition them to grain quicker than 4 months old but I'll let someone who has more experience with raising bottle calves chime in on that.

$150 for a month old calf is not bad (depending on breed and calf condition). $800 for a 6 month old calf also sounds reasonable again depending upon breed and condition.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Weaning is usually based on weights, not age, depending on breed. However, a calf is usually 300+/- pounds before the rumen really starts working and weaned anywhere from 500 pounds to about 700 pounds.

If you buy the smaller one, you will have to get milk replacer to feed. Many times, a bottle fed calf won't do as well as a calf on his momma.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't have a great deal of experience with bottle calves either. I agree with everything SCRancher says but I would add: The $800 for the 6 month old calf could be reasonable or way over priced. Calves normally sell by the pound. If the calf is at 300#, $800 is too high. If the calf is 600#, $800 is a good price. Breed would also play into that price. Around here black calves always sell higher, not that they should be worth more or have better beef, but they do sell higher.

I have found my calves develop the rumen on an individual basis. I had one that ate grain well at 2 months old and could have been weaned to grass by probably 3 months with little problem. I have had some that won't eat grain and barely nibble grass until they are 4-5 months old. It just depends on the individual. You will no doubt get the best results if you wait as long as you can to wean a calf. But that isn't always feasible. Most that I see are weaned between 5 and 8 months of age.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

If you don't want to over winter one start with a big calf now. 

When do you want to butcher and how big do you want it at butcher time?


----------



## BlueFlames (May 28, 2006)

Well I'm doing it more for "Organic" meat than anything else.
I'd like to come out somewhere in the area of meat for $2 a lb after butchering. 

If it comes out to $3 a lb it's still better meat than you can buy in the store and there's steak in the mix too..... So $2 a lb dressed is good, $3 is still acceptable.

I have plenty of good pasture, way more that what one cow can possibly eat.
even in the winter I have free hay.

I just don't want to have to go buying bags of "Organic" cattle feed.....

As for how much meat I kinda figured 600-800lbs of meat dressed out.
So just using 50% as a figure I have to get the cow from 800lbs to feed out to 1600 lbs.

Oh the breed is mixed black angus.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Why not consider getting two calves so they have a buddy? Makes for happier animals, less likely to challenge fencing too!


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

BlueFlames said:


> As for how much meat I kinda figured 600-800lbs of meat dressed out.
> So just using 50% as a figure I have to get the cow from 800lbs to feed out to 1600 lbs.
> 
> Oh the breed is mixed black angus.


You should get at least 60% meat, especially on breeds such as Angus and Hereford. If you only get 50%, someone is skimming meat.


----------



## fitz (Jan 7, 2010)

If it were me I'd want weaned calves I could put straight to the pasture. Also agree on the two calf thing. They are herding animals and I think keeping them contained is easier when there's more than one.

fitz


----------



## BlueFlames (May 28, 2006)

PaulNKS said:


> You should get at least 60% meat, especially on breeds such as Angus and Hereford. If you only get 50%, someone is skimming meat.


That was just a arbitrary number I pulled out of my hat. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I would go with the bigger calf, a bottle baby takes more time and needs some extra feed while it is small.


----------



## BlueFlames (May 28, 2006)

Well I ended up getting two young heifers. 85% Black Angus.
Here's a short YOU-Tube video I made.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOOUnUZqlYg]cow.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Those are a couple of great looking calves. I do not know what they weigh but they would have brought a good price at the sale barn yesterday.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Nice little movie! As curious as they are, I bet they'll be following you around in no time. Enjoy them!!!


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

I know you're gonna eat 'em but... D'awww!!! They're so pretty!!!!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you want 600-800 pounds dressed out, those will be 2 years old when you butcher.

I butcher about 21 months and get sides in the 300 pound range, perhaps 325, hanging weight, not completely butchered where there is more weight loss. I butcher at the end of the grass in their second year and start with early calves, preferably January babies.

You are going to want roughly 1200-1600 pounds live weight and you aren't likely to get a long yearling up that high. That will give you 600-800 pounds of meat in your freezer, as long as you don't get too much of it de-boned.


----------

